
Physicists Demonstrate How to Reverse of the Arrow of Time - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609788/physicists-demonstrate-how-to-reverse-of-the-arrow-of-time/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2017-12-26&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
valuearb
The world has apparently changed. Get ready for your time machines!

